# I would love to Draw your bettas! (Free betta drawings )



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a made a post like this before, But I was wondering does anyone have anymore bettas that they would like me to Draw? I absolutely loved drawing them and would love to do more. 

I've gotten pretty good with watercolors but I can also do colored pencils, it up to you  Please pic a Back ground too! Realistic, background Blur or abstract. 
If you have more then one betta, then I can do two bettas on one piece, or one betta on each piece of paper again you choose 


And don't forget either a pretty good description or a pic of you little guy/girl


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

this is kush!
I've had him for about a year. 
he loves his blue tube, and is always waiting in his "food spot" for the next meal, hes a huge pig! he flares at almost everything...almost.....and i *adore* his blue lips!

you can make it however you feel you want to!
thanks!!)


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

WARNING PIC HEAVY! lol, Sorry about that, I wasn't sure which one you would like best


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I really like the last one....but wow thanks! Their awsome!!!! XD


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi I would absolutely love to have my bettas drawn 

I would love Elliot to be drawn the most because I've had him for a while now but he's not been drawn once 

he is a dumbo betta with white lips the photo shows his color pretty well and this video shows his markings off
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2iP0okkNgk&feature=youtu.be

if you need them there's more pictures of him on this thread
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=481466

and I would like it to be a *watercolor* please and you can decide the background  Thank you!


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here you go indigo! I hope you like it!


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

And thank you kjg1029!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Charc14 said:


> Here you go indigo! I hope you like it!



Thanks so much I love it :thankyou: Its really nice of you to make free art for people! :yourock: and if you feel like drawing or painting more fish I have other bettas I would love to see done ;-)


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sure!  I would love to do the rest of your bettas 

Thank you, Really, I just love drawing bettas, and It is good practice too  So win win


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ill look at your albums Indigo, and Draw as many as possible


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

could you do my double tail


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Charc14 said:


> Ill look at your albums Indigo, and Draw as many as possible



Thank you, you've already drawn Ponyo and Nick on your old thread

so heres my favorite photos of the bettas you haven't drawn yet 
I don't mind if you use watercolors or pencil colors both are good and you can decide the background  Thank you!
*Igneel*









*Ellis (RIP)*








*Indigo (RIP)*


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll get working on them indigo 
I went ahead and drew your gold fish for you, I've never tried goldies before, I hope you like it! 









Sure nova! I'll get right on it


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok indigo!
Sure nova! I'll get right on it! 

Indigo, I wanted to try your goldies too. so here is their Drawing 








Sorry for the terrible pictures, my Ipod is junk lol. I'll try taking them next time with my moms phone or something


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ok thanx so much maybe later could you maybe do my crowntail later?


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sure  I have everybody done now, I just have to get the pics here


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Please do Derek because your paintings are beautiful!


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you fishwhisperer! I will get it done as soon as possible  

Heres your pics everybody!

First is Nova bettas black double tail. He is beautiful by the way! I love the light blue against the black 

















Here yours indigo!
I love Igneel's coloring, such a bright red!
Igneel









Indigo betta (RIP, and I'm sorry for your loss)Blue is my favorite color, and actually My Marius looks like him a bit. 








and Ellis (RIP, and again, sorry for your loss) Again, Blue is my favorite color, so he is gorgeous!









I hope you guyslike them


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

omg thanx so much ok ill post my crowntail soon


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ok here he is if you can get him done that would be awsome. this is my red crowntail.:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you!!! I love them all and its a lovely surprise to get a picture of Morgan & Silver too!:-D

:thankyou:


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

You're welcome! Sorry it posted the Morgan and silver pic twice, my Internet has been going crazy lately. I'm glad that you liked them all


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here is derek Fishwhisperer!









And here is your red crown tail Nova!









I hope you two like them! 

I can't take anymore drawings for now, But thank you all for letting me draw your guy's bettas!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

thanx you are awesome


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Awe, thank you guys!


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd like one! ;D











Oh, & he's a HM, but has a tail biting issue so he looks CT. Please draw him like a HM.


----------

